# How far can villagers walk from their houses?



## TROPULOUS (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm thinking of putting my little village up in the top right of my island while the resident services is on the bottom left-ish. Will they still be able to walk down to it? I like seeing them around there and having them be there when kk slider comes. Just want to make sure before I move all the houses.


----------



## Mephala (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes, they can walk everywhere as long as you have bridges and inclines to connect areas! Then again, I found Marnie wandering on higher levels of my town before I had inclines so I don't know if that was a once off or if they use ladders occasionally.


----------



## Believe (Apr 29, 2020)

In new leaf it felt like they only really wandered around their house, but in this version they're literally everywhere in my town! Especially areas that I have laid down paths and furniture~


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 29, 2020)

I was worried about this too but as long as you got bridges and inclines you should be good mine all seems to gather at the town hall regardless where they live.


----------



## TROPULOUS (Apr 29, 2020)

Mephala said:


> Yes, they can walk everywhere as long as you have bridges and inclines to connect areas! Then again, I found Marnie wandering on higher levels of my town before I had inclines so I don't know if that was a once off or if they use ladders occasionally.





Believe said:


> In new leaf it felt like they only really wandered around their house, but in this version they're literally everywhere in my town! Especially areas that I have laid down paths and furniture~





Lellyna said:


> I was worried about this too but as long as you got bridges and inclines you should be good mine all seems to gather at the town hall regardless where they live.


Thanks for the help! :]


----------



## jokk (Apr 29, 2020)

they definitely spend a lot of their time around their house, but can walk anywhere!


----------



## raqball (Apr 29, 2020)

I have a one area on my Island where I've never seen any of them. It's accessible via a bridges but it's at the far end of my Island and there is only a small stretch of beach there.. I do have a muscle beach type area built there but I've yet to see any of them in that area...

Top left beach area of this map (B1 on the graph). I have seen them in the top left elevated area above that beach though (B2 on the graph).


----------



## Sloom (Apr 29, 2020)

as someone who used to have 2 villagers trapped on a 1x3 walking space because I terraformed the rest of the cliffs away I can say with confidence that they can pretty much go anywhere. I had sprinkle stuck on one of those and tucked away in the top right corner and I often found her wandering around everywhere on the island. 

but it was kind of a 50/50 between them being stuck in front of their house or wandering around, because I also often found them just vibin on their 1x3 space. sometimes they even naruto ran in there lol


----------



## babi98 (Apr 29, 2020)

I spot mine everywhere! Except Norma, as we have her trapped in her house with a barbed fence at all times.


----------



## Clock (Apr 29, 2020)

They walk everywhere in my town, the villagers living in the cliff usually walk around the plaza and once I saw a villager on a cliff that had no incline, so they show up everywhere.


----------



## babybae (Apr 29, 2020)

Mephala said:


> Yes, they can walk everywhere as long as you have bridges and inclines to connect areas! Then again, I found Marnie wandering on higher levels of my town before I had inclines so I don't know if that was a once off or if they use ladders occasionally.


once i started added inclines and bridges in my town a few of my villagers made comments about "no longer having to use a ladder/pole." it was rare that i ever saw them on unconnected pieces of land but i guess theoretically they can "use" poles/ladders hahaha


----------



## Fey (Apr 29, 2020)

Believe said:


> In new leaf it felt like they only really wandered around their house, but in this version they're literally everywhere in my town! Especially areas that I have laid down paths and furniture~




Yeah I’ll second this. It seems like they’re drawn to the more “developed” areas of your town. 

Example: I just this week started developing the area to the mid left side of my map, and ever since it’s suddenly been quite lively there.


----------



## Violit (Apr 29, 2020)

I have Audie's house at the beach right now. I found her at the back of my island a few days ago by the cliff. I don't know how she got there but...


----------



## Saga (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes, they can walk everywhere! They can even walk to places even if there's no incline/bridge. I stuck Diva's house up on a cliff, and even when there was no slope and it was only accessible by ladder, she still somehow came down into the main part of the island constantly. I guess villagers know how to teleport this time around...


----------



## Noctis (Apr 29, 2020)

they'll definitely be there. before majority of my villager houses were on a second level with no incline. they would always be by resident services. Here I'm like okay they have a "ladder" I guess. They sadly don't walk in the playground or carnival/arcade areas when its so close by their homes but I've seen them walking now in the new areas I have added which makes me happy because hey I'm not just doing all this for myself but I keep my villagers in mind as well. I want to see them interacting with the items I put out. I see them playing the acoustic guitar, ukulele, pressing the drink/snack machine. today i saw maple running inside my outdoor library . Today and yesterday I've seen villagers on the second level of my island (which only a tiny part is developed) wandering around. like hey what are you doing here. this place is 99% incomplete.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 29, 2020)

My villagers live on the right side of my island. Then one time, I couldn't find them. They were mostly on the left shoreline.

One thing I did notice is that they actually follow the paths you made.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 29, 2020)

I noticed that once I put paths down they start walking around more often!! I found Audie all the way on the opposite side of the island from where her house is.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 29, 2020)

Mephala said:


> Yes, they can walk everywhere as long as you have bridges and inclines to connect areas! Then again, I found Marnie wandering on higher levels of my town before I had inclines so I don't know if that was a once off or if they use ladders occasionally.



When I first got Town Hall, I moved Agnes's house on a cliff with no bridges or ramps leading back to the mainland. Sure enough, she could get to the RS area.

The only time they get stuck seems to be if they spawn in a stuck location when the town loads.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 29, 2020)

Clay, one of my lazies, was discovered on the very opposite side of my island from his house. It felt contradictory to his personality type, but I was pleased to have a little wanderer all the same


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 29, 2020)

I find my villagers almost anywhere on my island, but then again that’s probably because I spread my villager’s houses across my island as opposed to one area.


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 29, 2020)

I find mine all over the island except where my campsite is.  I made the campsite area all beautiful and stuff, but I've never seen them go near there!  The only ones that I've seen on my third level though are the 2 that live up on the mountain...


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 29, 2020)

For my village, they end up pretty much anywhere. Though I will say that they tend not to wander *a ton* from their house areas/the main town square.


----------



## meo (Apr 29, 2020)

They can end up anywhere. There's a few regularly everyday on the opposite side of the map from their homes in my towns.


----------



## juneau (Apr 30, 2020)

I noticed the past couple days they like to congregate wherever I'm building, which is really cute (and sometimes annoying). Anywhere I'm laying down paths and placing furniture items, they'll walk by and interact with the stuff I'm putting down. Even terraforming! I started digging a pond the other day and villagers kept plonking themselves down to enjoy the pond before I finished, lmao.

So yeah, it seems like they like being in the more developed areas as others have said, for sure.


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 30, 2020)

My villagers have been found all around the island, and some seem to wander more than others. Raymond, who lives very far southwest, has been seen in the northwest, right next to my house, and the southeast, at the beach. Octavian seems to enjoy sticking around his house and the trees.

As I first started the game, prior to building any inclines, I saw Mira on a cliff that would be inaccessible without a ladder.


----------



## Bugs (Apr 30, 2020)

There seems to be only one part of my island my villagers never visit, that's the eastern side 






Even sterling who lives over there never wanders near the swamp in the top right or the beach, it's gotta have something to do with paths cause those are the areas I have the least paths


----------

